

Now You Can 3-D Print Your Own Copy of NYC's Illegal Snowden Bust - Errorcod3
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/now-can-3-d-print-copy-nycs-illegal-snowden-bust/

======
Errorcod3
File:

[http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:815042](http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:815042)

